# One of my recent pen drawings that i coloured in..



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

FILTH™

High above The Strange smells of The enormous city below, lies the filth Factory.. A place Full of mysterious workers who create all kinds of Chemicals that leave Rivers of wastes that run down into the ever thickening stench of the city.. only one junkie has tested the creations of this unusual place.. And others who tried sneaking in were seen too by an enormous beast in the basement.. This lonely junkie discovered More than he ever could have dreamed of.. And so he begun to explore this crazy new world of his own discovery..


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow , really great detail . looks very nice Max


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

TonTon said:


> Wow , really great detail . looks very nice Max



Thanks so much! means allot


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

The Markz Of Max said:


> Thanks so much! means allot


You are welcome!  how long did it take you ?


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

TonTon said:


> You are welcome!  how long did it take you ?


It took about 30-40 hours, although i did not time it precisely.  do you have anything of yours i could check out??


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

The Markz Of Max said:


> It took about 30-40 hours, although i did not time it precisely.  do you have anything of yours i could check out??



Not bad , I actually just started timing myself . Yeah I have a shop on esty that has a few things but here is my portrait of Shirley temple . I also did Tech n9ne , and Rorschach hehe.


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

I also have multiple unfinished paintings filling up my life hahaha. I am glad to have found this place . I'm alone in my world , meaning I do not know any other artist personally .


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

TonTon said:


> Not bad , I actually just started timing myself . Yeah I have a shop on esty that has a few things but here is my portrait of Shirley temple . I also did Tech n9ne , and Rorschach hehe.


wow that looks great  for some random reason i get a kind of tribal vibe from it.. more in the way it is drawn rather than the drawing its self. nice!

oh talk about it! Im sitting here as i type this just looking around my room to see what im gonna try to finish next.. im on the same level. dont know many if any artists personally.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Max!

I also love this place for the same reason. I am an island amongst a sea of non-artists, the people here are great for helpful feedback and hints. :biggrin:


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

The Markz Of Max said:


> wow that looks great  for some random reason i get a kind of tribal vibe from it.. more in the way it is drawn rather than the drawing its self. nice!
> 
> oh talk about it! Im sitting here as i type this just looking around my room to see what im gonna try to finish next.. im on the same level. dont know many if any artists personally.


Hehe probably because the hair is so bold ? I'm still learning how to soften things up. :laugh: I like how you say " try " I took one today to try and finish but all I did was add one tiny tree lain: Then started a new one :biggrin: lol. every time I hear the song 'mad world ' I picture this man standing on a cliff . I have a story behind it tho. Also The Divine Comedy gives me ideas. Does music or books ever inspire a drawing or painting for you?


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Welcome to the forum Max!
> 
> I also love this place for the same reason. I am an island amongst a sea of non-artists, the people here are great for helpful feedback and hints. :biggrin:


Yes Susan I agree!! Also everyone here is very mature ! :biggrin: They can give you feedback without being rude . This place and people are very helpful.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

TonTon said:


> Not bad , I actually just started timing myself . Yeah I have a shop on esty that has a few things but here is my portrait of Shirley temple . I also did Tech n9ne , and Rorschach hehe.


This is inspiring to me, thank you


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love, love, love this :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:
@The Markz Of Max


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow, Max, that's insanely cool. The style, the colors, the detail; love every aspect of it.


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

TonTon said:


> Hehe probably because the hair is so bold ? I'm still learning how to soften things up. :laugh: I like how you say " try " I took one today to try and finish but all I did was add one tiny tree lain: Then started a new one :biggrin: lol. every time I hear the song 'mad world ' I picture this man standing on a cliff . I have a story behind it tho. Also The Divine Comedy gives me ideas. Does music or books ever inspire a drawing or painting for you?



Yeah could be that i guess  Dont worry about it.. There is no rush.. your doing great. damn, forgot about that song.. its a classic!I get most of my inspirations frm my own drawings now.. but what inspired them in the first place was the first psychedelic/doodle art i saw way back in school. I guess inspiration comes from everything you experience in life though.. even the things you cant remember. Once something is seen, it cannot be unseen.. It becomes a part of you in a sense!


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

leighann said:


> Love, love, love this :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:
> 
> @The Markz Of Max


Thanks! Glad you like it


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

SuddenLife said:


> Wow, Max, that's insanely cool. The style, the colors, the detail; love every aspect of it.


Much appreciated!


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

meli said:


> This is inspiring to me, thank you


Aww I'm glad I inspired you ! Thank you that makes me feel good 😊


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

The Markz Of Max said:


> Yeah could be that i guess  Dont worry about it.. There is no rush.. your doing great. damn, forgot about that song.. its a classic!I get most of my inspirations frm my own drawings now.. but what inspired them in the first place was the first psychedelic/doodle art i saw way back in school. I guess inspiration comes from everything you experience in life though.. even the things you cant remember. Once something is seen, it cannot be unseen.. It becomes a part of you in a sense!


Thank you 😊 . yeah I know its a good song . everytime i hear it i feel this strange sense of calmness and sadness . I like how you have a story to it as well . I think it would be cool to do a art book with your story in it . you have a great imagination . that's true everything that happens to someone shapes them whether they realize it or not . my story inspired by mad world is this single father is at the beach with his daughter one day and she ends up drowning . A year later he ends up losing his job because he is so full of sorrow he cant focus and he just kind of gives up so he goes to the cliff by the water to jump off and end his life because the sorrow is so heavy that he just can't take it anymore . he gets tired of seeing the people around him and waking up everyday because his only happiness is gone . but on a lighter note lol how is your day going ? I hope well . I am going to see the new batman vs superman movie today . as a big fan I'm super excited .


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I went to see 10 Cloverfield Lane yesterday. Great movie with a great ending!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't know how I missed this thread. I love your drawing. Such amazing detail!


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread. I love your drawing. Such amazing detail!


Thanks! really appreciate the input


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

TonTon said:


> Thank you 😊 . yeah I know its a good song . everytime i hear it i feel this strange sense of calmness and sadness . I like how you have a story to it as well . I think it would be cool to do a art book with your story in it . you have a great imagination . that's true everything that happens to someone shapes them whether they realize it or not . my story inspired by mad world is this single father is at the beach with his daughter one day and she ends up drowning . A year later he ends up losing his job because he is so full of sorrow he cant focus and he just kind of gives up so he goes to the cliff by the water to jump off and end his life because the sorrow is so heavy that he just can't take it anymore . he gets tired of seeing the people around him and waking up everyday because his only happiness is gone . but on a lighter note lol how is your day going ? I hope well . I am going to see the new batman vs superman movie today . as a big fan I'm super excited .


Thanks, I would love to do an artbook sometime.. I am just so unorganised at the moment lol.. nice story  My day is going great so far.. sun is shining, creative cogs turning.. How about yourself?? was the movie any good?!?! So sorry for the late reply.. Again, I am very unorganized and often unpredictable. xD


----------



## shinton8 (Jun 14, 2016)

Excellent work! It looks magnificent, and I'm certainly going to be looking into more of your pieces!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Spam alert


----------

